# Float zahl auf eine Stelle nach dem Komma runden



## Negr0 (2. Apr 2005)

Hi,

wie kann ich eine Float zahl auf eine Stelle nach dem Komma runden?

Also z.B. 2.5623423423 auf 2.6


----------



## Negr0 (2. Apr 2005)

Bin schon fuendig geworden sorry ^^


```
float x = ...
x = Math.round( x * 100f ) / 100f;
```


----------



## Guest (19. Sep 2006)

Hm, wäre ja schön wenn das so einfach funktionieren würde...

so funktioniert es:


```
double x = 5.54;
return Math.round( x * 10f ) / 10f;
```

aber bei z.B. 5.56 bekomme ich "5.599999904632568".
Wie kann das denn sein? Tritt bei allen Werten auf bei denen aufgerundet werden müsste.

Danke schonmal.

Gruß Nova


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (20. Sep 2006)

```
double x = 5.56;
x = Math.round( x * 10.0 ) / 10.0;
```

So gehts, so rechnet er nur mit *double*.


----------

